# Anybody double shrink wrap bar soaps?



## Carl (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm thinking shrink wrap it, label it , and then shrink wrap again to protect the label.  An extra piece of wrap is only about a nickel so no cost problem.

Anyone do this?  How does it work for you?  You happy about it?  Any pros/cons?

I'd love to hear feedback

Thanks!!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 11, 2019)

I put my label on the soap then shrink wrap


----------



## Kari Howie (Dec 11, 2019)

I shrink wrap once then put a clear label on top of that. I have them in white and the other in black.

View media item 2460View media item 2459


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 11, 2019)

I do that with my lip balms but not soap. Before I switched to boxes and adhesive labels, I put my paper label against the soap and then shrink-wrapped. As a consumer it would irritate me to have so much packaging in a product.

you could spray a clear coat on your label to protect it if putting it on the outside if you print with an inkjet. Or you can get the waterproof labels. I have a laser printer and I’ve never had to protect my labels from water/moisture damage or rub off.


----------



## earlene (Dec 12, 2019)

I usually don't double shrink wrap, but I have done a few times when the heat gun made a big hole in the wrap and I want better coverage.   I think I've done it a couple of other times for some similar reason, but I prefer to do it only once per bar of soap because it really takes more time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2019)

I don't have the time or energy to double wrap my soaps.  I make way too much and the added expense would add up in the end.  I place my label on the outside of the wrap.  I'm rebranding (or trying to) and will be placing the label on the soap then wrapping.


----------



## Carl (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies.

To all of you that puts the shrink wrap over the label (and the label touches the soap): does the oil of the soap every stain or seep through the label?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2019)

I use weatherproof labels from online labels.  So no for me.  Salt bars I label on the outside still.    I use bands not entire shrinkwrap.


----------



## Carl (Dec 12, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> I use weatherproof labels from online labels.  So no for me.  Salt bars I label on the outside still.    I use bands not entire shrinkwrap.



Nice.  I love the weatherproof labels.  

It's too bad that the only color they have them in is white.  I like to use the Kraft (cardboard looking) color on some bars.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 12, 2019)

I make paper labels using a sturdy brochure paper (180 gram per square meter weight). I put the labels under the shrink wrap, so they're directly in contact with the soap.

I do get some discoloration of the labels for one soap I make. I think it's the FO I'm using in that soap that weeps out a bit over time. I'm reducing the % of that particular FO in my formulation to see if that solves the problem. I don't notice any weeping or discoloration of the labels with any of my other soaps.

I wouldn't care to double wrap the bars. Even though the shrink bags I use aren't all that expensive (about 1 cent per bag), that would take too much time and be too fiddly for me.


----------



## earlene (Dec 12, 2019)

Carl said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> To all of you that puts the shrink wrap over the label (and the label touches the soap): does the oil of the soap every stain or seep through the label?




On the few soaps I put the label on the inside of the shrink wrap (oddly shaped soaps where an outer label just doesn't work so well, hearts, or what-not) I have not yet had any get oily or stained.  The paper I use is usually a pretty thick type of paper, not quite card stock, but thicker than plain printer paper usually.


----------



## maxine289 (Dec 12, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I put my label on the soap then shrink wrap


Ditto.



Carl said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> To all of you that puts the shrink wrap over the label (and the label touches the soap): does the oil of the soap every stain or seep through the label?


I use Avery labels and I've never had that happen.


----------



## amd (Dec 12, 2019)

I am one who had problems with the labels inside getting seepage. I SF at 3% so I didn't think it would be a problem, and I still don't think it was the soap that caused it, but more the weather conditions and different humidity/heat/sunlight exposure once I started doing out door shows. I switched to the labels on the outside and haven't looked back. It also makes rebranding/correcting label mistakes (because that happens) so much easier because I don't have to re-wrap everything to do it. When I switched from a wrap-around label to just one on the front, I noticed those labels don't seem to get dirty from handling/being shuffled around various shows etc. the same way that the wrap-around do.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 13, 2019)

Also, more shrink wrap, more plastic trash....

Sorry, just had to add it in there. I personally have not bought any soap wrapped in plastic for years before I started making my own.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Mar 12, 2020)

I use business card. It slides right on top of soap in MMS wraps


----------

